# anyone going to be in Denver next weekend?



## ambitious groomer (Mar 21, 2011)

I'd love to get to meet up and say hi to anyone going to the Denver show next weekend! I'll be helping a couple of friends with other breeds, so I'll be roaming the grooming area. I have the side of my head shaved so i'm easy to spot  hope to meet a few fellow forum members!


----------

